# kyokushin roundhouse?



## MMAfighter (Apr 16, 2006)

I can't seem to remember that we snapped our kicks or not when i took kyokushin. From what i remember and what my cousin said (who was training with me) i believe what we did was do pretty much a MT roundhouse, but with in the instep. In other words, we did not snap our kick but still used the instep of or foot. Is this how it should be or do i snap my kick?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 16, 2006)

MMAfighter said:
			
		

> I can't seem to remember that we snapped our kicks or not when i took kyokushin. From what i remember and what my cousin said (who was training with me) i believe what we did was do pretty much a MT roundhouse, but with in the instep. In other words, we did not snap our kick but still used the instep of or foot. Is this how it should be or do i snap my kick?


 
I have never studied Kyokushin, but I had a friend who did and I believe you are describing two separate kicks - a thrust kick and a snap kick. Perhaps Kyokushin, like other Japanese and Korean Karate styles has both?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Back when I studied Kyokushin we did both, and we struck with both the instep and shin.

Jeff


----------



## MMAfighter (Apr 16, 2006)

ok, i remember my sensei called it the spinning sidekick. And i don't remember snapping it. So maybe we would have moved to more, but i only got to green belt before i left


----------



## Martin h (Apr 20, 2006)

Kyokushin have several different roundkicks.
The basic one, is very similar to muaythai roundhouse lifting the knee high to the side, but connects with the instep and stops after passing "through" the opponent center line (not spinning all the way through -turning the kicker in a circle like a full muaythai kick. Doing it that way is called "kaiten mawashi geri"  and is also taught in kyokushin).  The way you focus or stop, the kick often gives it a "snap".

That however is just the most basic version, and other versions using the Shin, and even the ball of the foot follow -ive even been shown a version doing it with the point of the toes, like in some okinawan styles. But was also warned that doing it that way was begging to break your toes and losing the fight. Then there are many other variations such as the "kyokushin kick" or "brazilian kick" (it has many names -even more so in japanese). It has a very "snappy" apperance.
Even the standard point karate snapping roundkick (lifting the knee straight forward and snap it into a roundkick from there) are taught among the "extra" techniques, but it is seldom used.


----------

